# Cleveleys Car Show - Sunday 11th June 2017



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

*STAND NOW FULL!*

We will be attending Cleveleys Car Show again (near Blackpool) on Sunday 11th June 2017. This event is open to both TTOC and TTF members - everyone's welcome. 



















This is our third year, and this popular show is going from strength to strength. We will be situated on the promenade again, which has proved to be the perfect location.

1. Cloud
2. So Slow
3. T'Mill
4. ImolaTT
5. Sutty
6. Templar
7. TTS-Phil
8. BrianB
9. Matt B
10. JamesB
11. Sonatina
12. Garys-TT
13. Carbon Phil
14. gninnam 
15. KennyG698
16. Lawn Ranger
17. milliganji

*STAND NOW FULL!*

*Meeting details for the show are as follows:-*

For people travelling from the South (most of us):

The Tickled Trout Services (BP), Preston New Road, Samlesbury, Preston, PR5 0UJ
https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j ... 5598,d.bGg

*Please arrive around 7.00 am* as we will be leaving promptly to our second meeting place at 7.15 am.

For people near/to the north of Cleveleys:

The Victoria Hotel, 183 Victoria Road West, Cleveleys, FY5 3PZ (no website). They have a large car park.










*Please arrive for 8.00 am*, in order to leave at 8.15 am prompt, to proceed to the promenade. 

The show finishes at 4 pm and no vehicle movement will be allowed before this time.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for the invite Karen look forward to meeting up with you northerners again


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Can I come ?


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Matt B said:


> Can I come ?


Of course you can Matt!


----------



## D3YMO (Aug 23, 2016)

Im in!


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

D3YMO said:


> Im in!


Excellent!


----------



## Garys-TT (Jan 8, 2017)

While I in no way consider my car to be show car quality, I'd like to attend. I'll bring my 2 boys they should enjoy it...and see if the wife wants to tag along as well. 
What does it cost?


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Garys-TT said:


> While I in no way consider my car to be show car quality, I'd like to attend. I'll bring my 2 boys they should enjoy it...and see if the wife wants to tag along as well.
> What does it cost?


I've sent you a PM with all the details Gary


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

The Pt cruiser stand is my favourite  :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Templar said:


> The Pt cruiser stand is my favourite  :lol:


  Noooooooo!!!! (Mine too!)


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Cloud said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Can I come ?
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Just getting the spec sheets organised for the show. If I haven't already contacted you, please could you PM me with your email addresses.

*D3YMO* - Please could you reply to the PM I've sent you when you get a minute


----------



## milliganj (May 7, 2017)

If any space becomes available please let me know, this could be my first meet. Many thanks


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

If you could start emailing your completed spec sheets back to me over the next two weeks, it would be very much appreciated. It gives me chance to print them off as and when my boss is out of the office!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Cloud said:


> If you could start emailing your completed spec sheets back to me over the next two weeks, it would be very much appreciated. It gives me chance to print them off as and when my boss is out of the office!


Take it your boss is not on this forum then ay Karen


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Templar said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > If you could start emailing your completed spec sheets back to me over the next two weeks, it would be very much appreciated. It gives me chance to print them off as and when my boss is out of the office!
> ...


Ha ha, I hope not!!


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Everyone should now have an email from me confirming meeting times/places for Sunday.

Fingers crossed this weather improves for weekend as it isn't exactly car cleaning weather at the moment. :x


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Really looking forward to this show again. Weather on the Apps looks ok too. _possibility _ of a light shower early doors, but fine from then on


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Looking forward to actually making it to a show for once - pity I'm not in the mk1 but it isn't roadworthy.

See you guys bright and early


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Matt B said:


> Looking forward to actually making it to a show for once - pity I'm not in the mk1 but it isn't roadworthy.
> 
> See you guys bright and early


We've all forgotten what you look like Matt, and don't worry, we'll just have to make do with your Mk2! 8)


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

If anyone has vagcom, please could you bring it with you on Sunday, Andrea needs something resetting after her battery was disconnected in the garage while it was being repaired.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Just at Shak's having my Haldex done, then I have a date with a clay bar this afternoon in preparation for Sunday. 8)


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Cloud said:


> If anyone has vagcom, please could you bring it with you on Sunday, Andrea needs something resetting after her battery was disconnected in the garage while it was being repaired.


I can bring vagcom


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Matt B said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone has vagcom, please could you bring it with you on Sunday, Andrea needs something resetting after her battery was disconnected in the garage while it was being repaired.
> ...


Hi Matt

Phil texted me earlier to say he would bring his, many thanks for the offer though, Andrea will appreciate it.

Spent just over 4 hours on my car this afternoon, shame it's to rain tomorrow and I don't have a garage! :x


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Looking forward to another great day guys and gals, fingers crossed the weather holds out...see you tomorrow


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Templar said:


> Looking forward to another great day guys and gals, fingers crossed the weather holds out...see you tomorrow


Looking dry until the afternoon, then we may get a few showers. See you in the morning Jase.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

I'll see everyone bright and early in the morning at Tickled Trout Services, apart from Andy, Gary and Jamie who we'll pick up at The Victoria Hotel.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Cloud said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to another great day guys and gals, fingers crossed the weather holds out...see you tomorrow
> ...


See you all tomorrow..a dirty car it is I'm afraid, been pants today.
Is there a carwash nearby.. :roll:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Templar said:


> a dirty car it is I'm afraid


There's always one!! :roll: We'll just shove you with the PT Cruisers! :lol:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Cloud said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > a dirty car it is I'm afraid
> ...


Oooh my fave..gotta get one and stick a 5 cylinder lump in it... stage 1 ??


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Templar said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > Templar said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

I'll see everyone very shortly. 8)


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Cleveleys here we come


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone for making it a fantastic day. My face is now like a beetroot with that wind!!! 




























I'll post a few more pics tomorrow 8)


----------



## Garys-TT (Jan 8, 2017)

Great to meet everyone today for my first show, myself and my boys have had a great weekend and day today (and I think the wife would admit she did as well)...couple of pictures I took today

















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Garys-TT said:


> Great to meet everyone today for my first show, myself and my boys have had a great weekend and day today (and I think the wife would admit she did as well)


Nice to meet you today Gary. Nice pics too


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Great day and some nice cars (and people)
Thanks again Karen (just got om 30 minutes ago and had to wash the car as the salty spray leaves a horrible film on the car).

Same as you, the wind (not the sun) has made my face red!!)


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Yep, who'd have thought a tan was possible in that weather :lol:

It was great to see everyone old and new, especially seeing Sprint Blue in the flesh. Looks ace on a Mk1.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

gninnam said:



> Great day and some nice cars (and people)
> Thanks again Karen (just got om 30 minutes ago and had to wash the car as the salty spray leaves a horrible film on the car).
> 
> Same as you, the wind (not the sun) has made my face red!!)


Nice to see you again Andy. Car washing is on my agenda for today as I have the day off work, it's a disgrace!


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

A few more pics ...


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Spot the difference! :roll:



:lol:


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Give me a clue


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Cloud said:


> Spot the difference! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


It's a PTQS... one of the more tasteful variants. :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Templar said:


> It's a PTQS...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] :lol:


----------

